# QR25 Forums



## ash (May 22, 2003)

*QR25 Forums*

www.qr25de.net is up . It is totally redesigned and has tons of new features. Please dont hesitate to stop by. The site is focused around the QR25 motor, which is found in SE-R's and Altima 2.5's.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

hey ash i dont remember my user name, lol, wanna find it for me?


----------



## ash (May 22, 2003)

haha..it's a fresh database..so you will have to sign up again..sorry . You can post replys as a guest though.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Looks cool.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Does Anyone In This Website Know How To....*

please let there be someone in this entire website who knows how to clear the headlights and get rid of all that orange shit cuz i put some piaa bulbs and they r blue but i cant fricken see them cuz of the orange crap if anyone knows please holla at me either here or at [email protected] thanks


----------

